# Espresso Cake



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Howdy!

Hopefully this isn't off topic as it involves espresso. Some might say its strange to be making coffee at 8.30pm but there was good reason!

I have just successfully baked an espresso cake using 2 shots of HB Bolivian Copacabana including espresso butter cream.

Whilst I must wait for the moro until I can sample it, the unbaked cake mixture was ridiculously tasty and the espresso butter cream was mind blowing.

This could seriously be the best way to take your espressos.....baked into a large sponge cake with a hefty layer of butter cream in the middle.

I shall take a picture before it gets demolished and share the thoughts of my colleagues who will be fair critics seeing as how I work in a craft bakery.

Has anyone done anything similar using their beloved espresso machines to provide an ingredient for baking?

Fun times


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

No but I've always fancies it. Sounds delish!!!!


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Oh my that sounds fantastic! That and an Americano mmmmmmm.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tiramisu once got the the has bean Xmas espresso blend treatment. Twas badass


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nikki and I baked an espresso cake for my mums birthday, The sponge had two shots of Unkle Funka and the butter cream a shot of the same, topped with walnuts and dark chocolate coated coffee beans, It was a totally epic cake, the two shots made the sponge super moist and you could actually taste the funk in both the icing and sponge, I highly recommend baking your espresso!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Bakers & chefs in Italy, especially in the Bologna area, use slugs of espresso in sauces & cakes.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

How was the cake Batman?


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Where's the pics you promised?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It turned out excellent. The sponge was light with just a hint of coffee flavour but it was the espresso buttercream and icing that really made it wunderbar! Really smooth, sweet and deep coffee flavour.

Unfortunately it got rather demolished at work so there was only one small piece left for me to take a picture of.










I may well have to make another one just for myself with considerably more espressos in! Turbo coffee cake anyone?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmmmm that looks good. Turbo coffee cake sounds amazing. Maybe a new challenge is set, how many shots can you get in a cake! I think I will nudge the misses into making me one of these.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Mmmmmm that does look tasty! I want


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Das schaut völlig köstlich Batman an!

Zu Köstlich eigentlich, ich dürfte nur Ein mich selbst morgen machen müssen!

Vielleicht sollten wir einen Kuchen Ab haben!

Wunderbar!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

You definitely should make one tomorrow.

Did you say something about a coffee cake throwdown?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

HAHAHA!! That was using an online translater, I just re-translated the translation into english and it reads..

"That regards totally preciously Batman!

To preciously actually, I might have to make me only an even tomorrow!

Perhaps we should a cake from have!

Wonderful!"

It makes me just slightly question the capabilities of this service and if using it to communicate with somebody in another country who knows what kind of trouble it could get you in!!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes.. "Perhaps we should a cake from have!" started life as "Perhaps we should have a Cake Off!"


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I do speak a bit of German but not very well, just enough though to spot the few mistakes that lead to a re-translation!

It was 'Köstlich' that gave it away!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I did German at school and it was definitely my least favourite language. Lessons only made enjoyable by a young German teaching assistant called Christina.

Will you serve cake in you cafe? Guest espresso cakes made by Batman


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Fo Sho homie!

I'm just going to keep it to Cake and Pastries from this great little bakery in town, I don't want to go into food in a big way though (at the beginning at least) as the way i see it, by doing Specialty Coffee and serving the best coffee known to man, I feel that this level of quality has to apply to every aspect of the business and until I have expanded a little i don't think I will have what i need to serve amazing food. keep it small and simple until i have mastered what i am doing and gradually expand is the order of ting!

Batman espresso cake though Fo Shizzle! I'll swap you for play time behind the bar! You already get Free coffee!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sad news actually, the guy who was offering to invest and get me off the ground has been hit badly by recession, has had to move out of the village and I don't think will be able to invest any more









I don't get it though two weeks ago he was leaving for work in his helicopter in the fields behind my house, next thing he disappears from the village and then news comes in that his businesses are in trouble and he's had to go!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to hear that Nick







do you think you'll still be able to go ahead with your idea?


----------

